# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Ученые создали сетчатку глаза полностью из стволовых клеток

## olejah

(11:1 :Cool:  27.05.2010

Медики из Университета Калифорнии в городе Ирвин (США) создали полнофункциональную восьмислойную сетчатку полностью из стволовых клеток человека. Ученые также говорят, что созданная ими сетчатка - это первый полностью законченный трехмерный живой орган человека, созданный из столовых клеток в лабораторных условиях.

В сообщении университета говорится, что созданные лабораторные сетчатки полностью готовы к трансплантации и могут помочь в борьбе различными глазными заболеваниями, такими как пигментный ретинит и дегенерация желтого пятна.

"Нам фактически удалось создать комплексную структуру, состоящую из многих типов клеток. Сейчас миллионы людей по всему миру страдают различными глазными заболеваниями, связанными с проблемами в сетчатке", - говорит Ханс Кайрстид, один из руководителей исследования.

Кайрстид говорит, что в прошлом году его группа довольно точно смогла освоить процесс дифференциации столовых клеток, когда из однородных мастер-клеток получаются различные функциональные клетки, работающие как части разных органов. В прошлом году здесь же были созданы искусственные нервные клетки, которые помогли бороться с повреждениями спинного мозга.

Сейчас полученные знания о процессе дифференциации исследователи использовали, чтобы создать из единой массы мастер-клеток законченный орган - сетчатку. Чтобы воссоздать самые ранние стадии развития сетчатки исследователи применили различные микроскопические градиенты, которые подтолкнули стволовые клетки к началу дифференциации по заданному сценарию.

"Главной проблемой здесь был инжениринг, когда нам было необходимо заставить клетки делиться по нужному сценарию. Создание комплексного органа - это совершенно новое поле деятельности для стволовых клеток", - говорит Кайрстид.

Сетчатка представляет собой внутреннюю оболочку глаза, являющуюся периферическим отделом зрительного анализатора. Она содержит фоторецепторные клетки, обеспечивающие восприятие и преобразование электромагнитного излучения видимой части спектра в нервные импульсы, а также обеспечивает их первичную обработку. Анатомически сетчатка представляет собой тонкую оболочку, прилежащую на всём своём протяжении с внутренней стороны к стекловидному телу, а с наружной — к сосудистой оболочке глазного яблока. Сетчатка глаза у взрослого человека имеет размер 22 мм и покрывает около 72 % площади внутренней поверхности глазного яблока. Пигментный слой сетчатки (самый наружный) с сосудистой оболочкой глаза связан более тесно, чем с остальной частью сетчатки.

http://www.cybersecurity.ru/prognoz/94728.html

 P.S. Если оффтоп, просьба перенести или вовсе убить тему.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## polinisc

почему-то сразу вспомнился Футурама и доктор Зойдберг) А вообще конечно круто, уверена на этом всё не закончится.

----------


## light59

Вот только всё это будет для избранных

----------


## mastamikes

*light59*, ты себя таким не считаешь? )))

----------


## Sweetness

> Вот только всё это будет для избранных


в каком смысле только для избранных?) будут деньги будешь избранным!

----------

